# Word needs to Convert word docs?



## Tayleron (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll start right off with the problem. I typed a document in school on word, but then when I came home to finish it I found that it wouldn't open correctly. It says: 

"Microsoft Word needs a converter to display this file correctly. This feature is not currently installed. Would you like to install it now?"

Is there a reason for this that I can fix or am I going to have to find my discs to install it? 
Thanks for any help you can provide.

P.S.: It may be worth noting that I wrote it on Word 2003 and I'm trying to open it on Word XP.
P.P.S: It may also be worth noting that I tried opening it on another computer with Word 2003 and it still needed converting.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

What did you save the file as - a .doc or something else? Word 2003 is backwards compatible with XP.


----------



## Tayleron (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah I saved it as a .doc file.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Tayleron said:


> P.P.S: It may also be worth noting that I tried opening it on another computer with Word 2003 and it still needed converting.


 I'm just wondering if there's something corrupt in the Word installation at the first PC.

Have a look at this article and see if any of the tips help.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...785-ms-word-solving-some-common-problems.html

All I can think of for now.


----------



## Tayleron (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for your help, but it looks like I'm not going to be able to get my file to work (at least not from this machine). Thanks for your time though.


----------

